# 2016 Mako 214CC



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2016 Mako 214CC being pushed by a Mercury 200 Verado (116 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a EZ Loader tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin echoMAP SV GPS/FF, Standard Horizon VHF radio w/antenna, Mercury Smart Craft digital gauges, labeled switch panel, Lenco Trim Tabs, Mercury digital rigging w/Verado Power Steering, transom overflow livewell, gunnel rod storage, gunnel pads, lean post w/integrated overflow livewell, large center console w/enclosed privacy area w/porta pottie, Mako canvas T-Top, mid-ship cooler w/seat cushion, in-deck cast net locker, bow storage w/bow cushion package, bow filler table w/cup holders, anchor locker, navigation & deck lights.

Like NEW Mako 214CC with Mercury Verado super charged POWER!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $42,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

